
Trees may increase air pollution on city streets - kebinappies
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/01/trees-may-increase-air-pollution-on-city-streets
======
nasmorn
Now that we have a viable alternative in electric cars we could just start to
tax gas powered cars external effects a bit higher every year. E.g. with city
driving permits. Because for pedestrians, reducing airflow aka wind is
generally a good thing.

